# Any oil?



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

If I have a 18hp tohatsu/nissan can I use johnson or any other outboard oil for mixing?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.tohatsu.com/tech_info/oil_gas.html


----------

